# Franchi I-12



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm looking at getting a franchi I12 and have done some searches on a few sites does anyone have any reviews on he I12 good or bad?


----------



## John Taylor (May 31, 2010)

First of all let me say Hello. I'm new to the site and just signed up. I've had a Frachi I12 for the past 3 years and I really like mine. I haven't had any problems at all. I had read on some other forums where some people had them and had problems with them I asked the gun dealer that I received it from about it and he said that they did have a bad batch that had some problems. I guess I just got lucky. I have other top name brand guns to choose from but it has been my go to gun for the last three years. I really like everything about it. I use it from Sept. dove and resident goose through the duck and goose season and even use it turkey hunting. Over the last three years I have run a lot of shells through it and haven't really had any hang ups with it. I hope this helps.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

welcome aboard, what kind of high end guns do you have to compare it to? Have you shot the light federal gameloads through it at all?


----------



## John Taylor (May 31, 2010)

tikkat3,
I have a beretta extrema 2, beretta al-390, Beretta white wing over and under, Browning Gold hunter, Browning A-5, Mossberg 935. I have shot federal light loads and others. Usually with the light loads, I shoot whatever is on sale. We have a sunflower patch for the doves and the first couple weeks in Sept. I go through quite a few light loads and I'm usually switching back and forth w/ light and heavy loads because our resident goose season opens up on the first of Sept. also. Short story long... I was delivering product to this gun store and the owner was with a customer so I was killing time looking at different shotguns. The owner was done with the customer and I was looking at the Franchi I12. He said I'll make you a really good deal on that gun. I told him that I was just killing time and wasn't really interested in the gun. I said it doesn't really fit me any way. He said let me change the shims and I can make it fit perfect. I had been dealing with this customer for three years and other than selling him product I had never done any other business with him. I kind of felt that it was the right thing to do. So we went in the back and he changed the shims once and it was close but still wasn't quite there. He then changed it to the another shim and the gun fit perfect. As I was coming home with the gun I decided to give it to my brother because he was kind of in need for a new shotgun. This was right before dove season and I decided to take the I12 with me to try it on opening day of the dove season. I did, and I actually really liked how the gun felt and shot. Long story even longer... I decided to keep the gun for my self but I had already told my brother that I was going to give him the gun so I actually went out and got another one and gave it to him to keep good on my word. He hasn't had any problems with his and really likes the gun also. Sorry to get so long winded on you but I didn't want you to think that I was spamming to you about the gun. I tried the benelli's but really didn't like the fit, but I never tried to re-shim it to fit me. If it wasn't for the shims and getting the gun to fit like it did I probably would not have liked the I12 either. I thought that I would go back and try a Benelli and have it re-shimmed to fit but there was no need to because I really liked I12. As long as I don't have any problems with the I12 I will continue to use it. As I said in the first post, I had read on some other forums about people having problems with them and the owner of the gun store told me that there was a bad batch that had some problems and that Franchi made it good. I guess that I was lucky because I wound up getting two of them and so far so good. Once again, sorry to get so long winded on ya!!


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the review, thats exactly the kind I needed to hear!


----------

